# Camping In The San Juans



## albion (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi all and happy new year,

My family and I are interested in taking a camping trip to the San Juans. I havn't been able to find much info about campgrounds in that area.

We would love some firsthand knowledge.

Thank you!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I didn't know that the ferries would carry a TT. I'd love to hear more about that.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello Rick, Shanna and Family









What kind of camping do you want to do in the San Juans_(edit, if it is the Colorado San Juans)? _If you are into dry camping I can guide you into some very nice places. We dry camp around 40 nights a year in the San Juan, Gunnison and Rio Grande National forests. All have amazing and unique places to explore. Also if you have ATV's or four wheel drives you can base camp and take off for hundreds of miles. All of the forests have open free camping. There are also many national forest camp grounds that cost between $5 and $14 a night. Most do not have hookups but they are nice.

We just pull up next to a creek or lake somewhere and set up camp. Let me know what part of the San Juans you are interested in and what type of camping you prefer and maybe I can help out.
























Take care and have a great new year!
Tony


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Albion,

as you can tell from the previous 2 posts, there must be more than one area called "The San Juans." Since you are in Oregon, I would assume you are referring to the San Juan Islands in Washington State. I haven't been up there for 20 years, so I can't help much with the specifics about the campgrounds and campsites. 
But here on the forum a few months ago, someone had a trip planned out that way. It seems to me, they were going to have to pay about $300 roundtrip to get their TV and TT out there via the ferry







. Be sure to research the ferry system and factor that into your budget and schedule.

Here it is: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...09&hl=ferry


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just do a search on Pagosa Springs, Co.. Pagosa is a beautiful place.. Wonderful Hot Springs! I also love the Delores, Rico, and Telluride area. Ignacio is nice, as well as The Bayfield area..

Also South Fork, Co has a couple huge beautiful campgrounds, but that is on the east side of the San Juans.

The north side has a town called Ouray. It has a really nice Hot Spring pool. Nice campgrounds, and is about 45 mins. south of Montrose, Co.

Durango is gorgeous, with the town of Silverton to the North(awesome)

Nw of South Fork is the city of Lake City and Creede... If you are interested in that area, one of my buds owns the Last Chance Mine, Creede, Co.. He has tours starting next year that will go down into the mine.. His old silver mine is awesome!

All these areas are beautiful, so you cant go wrong.. just google all these cities.. I promise there will be one that fits.

Have fun looking!
Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

lol forgot about Wa state.... Oh well!

Carey


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

There are a lot of campgrounds in the Islands, the ferry fares will almost kill you though.
Ferry website I think you can get a rough fare estimate there.

San Juans Camping


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Been there, done that! Had a great time. We spent a week on Orcas Island at West Beach Resort. Beautiful place, ferry is s little spendy but it was worth it.
PM with any specific questions!


----------

